# i want to save a horse from slaughter but....



## ShowJumperBeckii (5 July 2010)

iv always wanted to save a horse from the meat man or help a poorly kept horse but where am i ment to find theses meet men markets or stuff like that? 
i always wanted to re school one and then them on maybee two if there not loads of money

does anyone know anything about this? 
are they alot of money? 
and how comes i can never find any? x


----------



## Ranyhyn (5 July 2010)

Firstly I suggest you expect it not to go well (that way if it doesn't you wont be suprised)
Secondly I would have a lot of money to one side, unexpected vet problems can be the norm with badly kept/treated horses
Thirdly get a heart of stone, a lot of the time they can't be "saved"

Thats what I know from watching people like JM with her budget ponies, sometimes it goes well sometimes it doesn't and she is very knowledgeable.  We've all seen her poorly ponies and the states she had them in and read the posts where they've had to be put down...

Don't do it to be a hero - as its going to be one hell of a kick in the guts when it goes wrong.


----------



## jrp204 (5 July 2010)

It may sound a nice idea but more than often they are being slaughtered for a reason and for something that may not seem obvious, behavioural/health issues. Unless you are hugely experienced with a bottomless pit of money I would leave well alone and concentrate on the lovely horse you already have.


----------



## ShowJumperBeckii (5 July 2010)

Oh Really? oh 
then ill pass on that idea shame 
thanks lol x


----------



## Ranyhyn (5 July 2010)

Well, yes.  If a horse has made it to the meat man etc there is a huge chance there is something wrong with it.  You need a lot of experience and knowledge to judge if that is so from just looking at the horse. Nice idea, but best left to the experts.


----------



## thatsmygirl (5 July 2010)

I took a stunning grey ex racer who was booked into our local slaughter yard on the wed, my mate told me about him so went and had a look and he was delivered to me Sunday. I hunted him all last year and will be coming back in for this season nxt week and he is a star and nothing wrong with him. 
Also took 2 Arab mares heading that way after their owner died and both once sorted , weight wise, feet, teeth etc went to my friends. 1 is hunting the other who was young is now broken and hacking nicely. Again nothing wrong with them.  I enjoy it but you won't make any money out off it after the time, money that gos into them but the reward you get from seeing them progress is great.


----------



## Silverspring (5 July 2010)

If you want to do some good why not rehome from a sanctuary?  That way you're getting a horse that is suitable for what you need and still doing alot of good  I would suggest HEROS who specialise in ex racers, they can turn their hoof to anythign and are usually very loving horses.


----------



## joeanne (5 July 2010)

Kitsune said:



			Firstly I suggest you expect it not to go well (that way if it doesn't you wont be suprised)
Secondly I would have a lot of money to one side, unexpected vet problems can be the norm with badly kept/treated horses
Thirdly get a heart of stone, a lot of the time they can't be "saved"

Thats what I know from watching people like JM with her budget ponies, sometimes it goes well sometimes it doesn't and she is very knowledgeable.  We've all seen her poorly ponies and the states she had them in and read the posts where they've had to be put down...




			Seriously good advice.....
You CAN save some from the meatman occasionally (at BR I picked up a lovely colt who just had too much white to be in the main studbook. Therefore nobody wanted him). Colts are the one's that are worthless as such, and unless really well bred, not really wanted.
If you go down that route, be prepared to sweat blood and cry many tears, and be prepared to accept that sometimes, for thier sake, you must call it a day.
As Kitsune has pointed out, they can come with all manner of health problems, some which just cannot be solved.
		
Click to expand...



Click to expand...


----------



## thatsmygirl (5 July 2010)

I don't think getting one from a rescue center is the same as saving one yourself but you do need to put plenty off money into one but well worth it. I find mine through word off mouth and never had any long term problems with any off them but you do need to be carefull. So many ponies go to our local slaughter house just because their kids have out grown them or just unwanted. They are not just old or injured. Do any off you know anybody who works in a slaughter house? If so you will know that plenty off decent animals go through there. A local riding school sent 3 ponies cause they couldn't sell them but nothing wrong with em at all just un wanted


----------



## Sparkles (5 July 2010)

And not being picky here or derogative here, but it's not going to just be a case of sticking a stronger bit in it's mouth either, especially an ex racer, to rush through the schooling time. If it can even be ridden

And if you're looking at a true rescue case, then you'd have to be willing to say 4 months at least with it turned away to chill and pick up condition, plus vets bills from the start getting it checked over/bloods/vaccs/worming/shoeing plus any additional feed bills, rugs, etc.
It's not cheap and after all the additional care costs after for however many months, you'll be at loss rather than in the profits if you sell.

Half the time, *most* [ie, there are exceptions] of the 'sale spiral ponies/horses' are there from ultimately poor breeders and inexperienced buyers who want a cheap horse, it misbehaves, ends up at the sales, similar people buy it, comes back to the sales...the spiral continues.

I think half the time as cruel as it can seem, it's better being PTS and out the misery of being a pillar to post sale spiral pony.

Just my two cents on it.


----------



## cindydog (5 July 2010)

Would love to rescue horses however no monies to buy, no monies for vet bills, no monies for all feed and hay, no monies to buy equipment to help school them, no monies for farrier, no monies for lovely stables to keep them in, no monies to buy horsebox, no monies to pay for any helpers so a donation to help others who are in a position to help is my way to go..


----------



## Ashleigh_ (5 July 2010)

Binky01 said:



			And not being picky here or derogative here, but it's not going to just be a case of sticking a stronger bit in it's mouth either, especially an ex racer, to rush through the schooling time. If it can even be ridden

And if you're looking at a true rescue case, then you'd have to be willing to say 4 months at least with it turned away to chill and pick up condition, plus vets bills from the start getting it checked over/bloods/vaccs/worming/shoeing plus any additional feed bills, rugs, etc.
It's not cheap and after all the additional care costs after for however many months, you'll be at loss rather than in the profits if you sell.

Half the time, *most* [ie, there are exceptions] of the 'sale spiral ponies/horses' are there from ultimately poor breeders and inexperienced buyers who want a cheap horse, it misbehaves, ends up at the sales, similar people buy it, comes back to the sales...the spiral continues.

I think half the time as cruel as it can seem, it's better being PTS and out the misery of being a pillar to post sale spiral pony.

Just my two cents on it.
		
Click to expand...

Completely with binky on this, and the fact you are now using a DUTCH GAG on your current horse because you are too lazy to school it makes the idea of you actually succeeding with this highly unlikely. 

(See post in competition riders lounge:
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=381522&page=2 )


----------



## Silverspring (5 July 2010)

Monsters said:



			I don't think getting one from a rescue center is the same as saving one yourself
		
Click to expand...

I agree completey, it's not the same and it's definitely not as much work or expenses but since the OP was put off by one comment saying rescuing is tough and you can often end up with a horse that is not much use I though to suggest another less extreme option.


----------



## tinkandlily (5 July 2010)

Ashleigh_ said:



			Completely with binky on this, and the fact you are now using a DUTCH GAG on your current horse because you are too lazy to school it makes the idea of you actually succeeding with this highly unlikely. 

(See post in competition riders lounge:
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=381522&page=2 )
		
Click to expand...

I agree, if you can't be bothered to school your current one properly, then what hope have you got with one that really needs time and patiance. From my exeriance, most of the horses destined for the meat man, have some sort of behavior problem, and rushing through a horse like that can cause more problems. Its also likey you will have trouble selling, or it is sold to some unsuitable, who find they can't control it, and the poor horse ends up back where it started. I think your intentions are good, but dealing with horses this way can end with spending vasts amount of money, with no garantee of a successful out come.


----------



## SirenaXVI (5 July 2010)

Monsters said:



			I took a stunning grey ex racer who was booked into our local slaughter yard on the wed, my mate told me about him so went and had a look and he was delivered to me Sunday. I hunted him all last year and will be coming back in for this season nxt week and he is a star and nothing wrong with him. 
Also took 2 Arab mares heading that way after their owner died and both once sorted , weight wise, feet, teeth etc went to my friends. 1 is hunting the other who was young is now broken and hacking nicely. Again nothing wrong with them.  I enjoy it but you won't make any money out off it after the time, money that gos into them but the reward you get from seeing them progress is great.
		
Click to expand...

Yes but the difference here is that you have the experience and patience to turn a horse around  - the OP just does not have that, nor, it seems does she have the patience and would rather stick a harsher bit in a horse's mouth than learn to ride it properly


----------



## hackedoff (5 July 2010)

I just want to comment on the 'Dutch gag' posts. My pony is well schooled and we concentrated on dressage until starting endurance. When fit and racing upto 40 miles in a day he could only be held in a dutch gag, it was all he vaguely respected when excited. Riding in a dutch gag is not neccessairly a sign of poor schooling, like everything else what works with one horse might not with another. 

Now his endurance ride days are over I school and hack in a fillet baucher but if I ride in comapny he still needs a pelham at bare minimum. He is not a robot and I am afraid that all the schooling in the world will not overcome an adrenalin rush with mine!


----------



## thatsmygirl (5 July 2010)

Just a thought here
does anybody know the op personally? The reason I ask is maybe her horse is strong and needs a different bit?? ( sorry haven't read thread about it) I just think people on here judge some people to quickly without actually knowing them. A lot off top eventers/showjumper can have very strong bits in their mouths, so does that mean their horses aren't well schooled as well??
I am all for going back to basics and the problems horses which come to me to be schooled goes stright back to basic bits, taking all their fancy stuff off them and it does make a difference to quite a few but you do get the odd strong one who will always need a stronger bit.


----------



## *hic* (5 July 2010)

Monsters said:



			Just a thought here
does anybody know the op personally? The reason I ask is maybe her horse is strong and needs a different bit?? ( sorry haven't read thread about it) I just think people on here judge some people to quickly without actually knowing them. A lot off top eventers/showjumper can have very strong bits in their mouths, so does that mean their horses aren't well schooled as well??
I am all for going back to basics and the problems horses which come to me to be schooled goes stright back to basic bits, taking all their fancy stuff off them and it does make a difference to quite a few but you do get the odd strong one who will always need a stronger bit.
		
Click to expand...

Well if you look back through her previous posts and videos, with your experience, I'm sure you can work out what the situation is.


----------



## TinselRider (5 July 2010)

After reading ALL of the posts and offering advise all I now want to do is bang my head on a brick wall  


OP DO NOT get a "rescue" horse before you are able to school your CURRENT horse first


----------



## touchstone (5 July 2010)

I'm not anti strong bits at all, and do use a pelham on my mare.  However, I would be concerned that a horse which is rushing fences and had cuts under its chin from a curb chain after using it at a competition is being ridden a little heavy handedly  and some horses will pull away from discomfort, so I'd definitely concentrate on going back to basics with this combination.

At fourteen years old I'd advise the OP to stay clear of 'rescuing' as it can be an expensive outlay, having to do lots of physical checks to rule out pain issues, as others have said the end result is quite possibly a case of having to pts anyway.  Rehabilitation involves lots of patience and sympathetic firm but fair handling and if the op is wanting to go out and have fun competing, then a rescue isn't the horse for her.


----------



## Sarah Sum1 (5 July 2010)

OP: I think your heart is obviously in the right place, but I agree that you need experience within this area, or just a huge knowledge of horses.  The thought of a horse being pushed from pillar to post is not a good thought. Perhaps this is something to learn about and aim for in the future after more years of experience.


----------



## Quadro (5 July 2010)

Im with Boggles 110%!!!!!!


----------



## TheEquineOak (5 July 2010)

I think some of the comments on here are outrageous!!

The OP is a child, would you speak to her like that if she spoke to you personnaly about wanting to save a slaughter horse?  I think not.

To the OP.... my tb mare was bought for £150 from the sales.  She was a bag of bones.  It took patience and ALOT of money to get her where is is today and she is excelling in all discaplines.  A beautiful, cheeky, typical thoroughbred.

It is always good to have an objective, you need to ensure that you have the capibility, money, TIME and experience in order to be successful. As for your riding/horse management capability...I would suggest having lessons, (if you are already you need to change instructor)  Dutch gags, if used incorrectly, can be uncomfortable and sometimes painful, you dont want to do this to your horse....get back in the school and spend some quality training time with him.


----------



## SirenaXVI (5 July 2010)

Hmmmm having read the new post in CR, I am sorry, I had my doubts in the past but I now firmly believe that this is an existing member posting for a laugh under a new sign in.  The OPs posts read like a 'how not to do it' manual and have now reached new heights.


----------



## TheEquineOak (5 July 2010)

Do you know, I was just thinking that!

After reading all of 'her' posts, I think a responsible adult on the yard would have stepped in by now

....possibley a teenage fantasist...


----------



## JenJ (5 July 2010)

SirenaXVI said:



			Hmmmm having read the new post in CR, I am sorry, I had my doubts in the past but I now firmly believe that this is an existing member posting for a laugh under a new sign in.  The OPs posts read like a 'how not to do it' manual and have now reached new heights.
		
Click to expand...

You mean you don't believe that it's a complete coincidence that just days after a flurry of controversial 'rescue' posts, our innocent young child member decides to start a thread about taking 'rescuing' one herself? 

Goodness me, so cynical...


----------



## SirenaXVI (5 July 2010)

JenJ said:



			You mean you don't believe that it's a complete coincidence that just days after a flurry of controversial 'rescue' posts, our innocent young child member decides to start a thread about taking 'rescuing' one herself? 

Goodness me, so cynical...

Click to expand...

Who me??????????


----------



## Booboos (5 July 2010)

Your heart is in the right place (assuming you are not a troll, if you are, shame on you!), but I think you need to think with your head here:

- putting a horse to sleep is not the worse thing that can happen to a horse so as long as it is done humanely there may not be much need to save this horse.

- neglected and abused horses do need saving, BUT they often need a lot of money, care and experience before they pull through and sometimes they can't pull through which leads to a lot of heart-ache. It's best to leave rescuing to professionals.

If you want to help I would suggest you:
- donate money and time to a rescue centre. They are always looking for volunteers and you can actively help horses in need.
- campaign to end cruel practices such as the live transport of horses. This can make a real difference to the welfare of thousands of horses.
- rehome a horse from a rescue centre. They can help match you with a horse that suits your needs and you will be freeing up a space for another rescue at the centre.


----------



## TinselRider (5 July 2010)

I just feel an utter muppet for even bothering trying to help  

I feel I need to hire a troll spotter


----------



## Munchkin (5 July 2010)

SirenaXVI said:



			Hmmmm having read the new post in CR, I am sorry, I had my doubts in the past but I now firmly believe that this is an existing member posting for a laugh under a new sign in.  The OPs posts read like a 'how not to do it' manual and have now reached new heights.
		
Click to expand...

Nope, she really does exist.


----------



## Booboos (5 July 2010)

OP is you are a troll this is totally unacceptable - what a waste of time!


----------



## SirenaXVI (5 July 2010)

Munchkin said:



			Nope, she really does exist.
		
Click to expand...

But Munchkin, have you actually met the OP?  Anyone could put videos up on Youtube, the last straw was the post stating that they drove for 3 miles with the ramp down - it is just not possible to miss the racket this would make, together with the horse going bananas not to mention the state the ramp would be in at the end of it.

Unless someone can tell me they actually know this OP, I am sorry I just cannot believe they are for real.


----------



## Munchkin (5 July 2010)

There's a vlog by her on YouTube - have a look.  I agree this doesn't necessarily mean she's being truthful in her posts, but I don't think she's pretending to be someone else. Just a serial attention seeker.


----------



## Munchkin (5 July 2010)

fumanchu said:



			Oh...have i wasted my time replying this morning then?
		
Click to expand...

Yes.


----------



## SirenaXVI (5 July 2010)

Munchkin said:



			There's a vlog by her on YouTube - have a look.  I agree this doesn't necessarily mean she's being truthful in her posts, but I don't think she's pretending to be someone else. Just a serial attention seeker.
		
Click to expand...

Oh she may well exist, I really don't believe her postings though, you hit the nail on the head with the attention seeking comment


----------



## Zebedee (5 July 2010)

fumanchu said:



			Oh...have i wasted my time replying this morning then?
		
Click to expand...

No, because other people will have read what you posted & will hopefully have taken your advice on board.


----------



## Booboos (5 July 2010)

One word springs to mind: DunRoaminGate


----------



## thatsmygirl (5 July 2010)

Somebody mentioned on here that she's a 14 yr old girl so somebody must know her. 
I think people on here are harsh, if she is a 14 yr old girl some off you lot will off really upset her and there is no need for that. Unless you know her you haven't a clue if she would cope/back up she has etc but I would suggest she waits until she's alot older to get involved with rescues. I started by helping out at a local rescue center until I started taking a few in myself which would be a good idea for her to start and learn what's involved and the heart break that can go into it but also the nappyness when things go right.


----------



## TinselRider (5 July 2010)

Booboos said:



			One word springs to mind: DunRoaminGate
		
Click to expand...



NOOOOOOOOOOO NOT AGAIN


----------



## spottybotty (5 July 2010)

This might interest you.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SaoxI1DO6Sk


----------



## SirenaXVI (5 July 2010)

spottybotty said:



			this might interest you.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=saoxi1do6sk

Click to expand...

roflmao!


----------



## Piedpiper (5 July 2010)

I'm sorry OP, don't try and get a rescue.

I'm always a bit wary that you are able to start posts which are bound to inflame and upset? Or perhaps I'm being a bit harsh? (Even 14 year olds are good at the art of wind ups, no?)


----------



## vam (5 July 2010)

Just for Boogles


----------



## Ranyhyn (5 July 2010)

LOL @ that video.

I saw a very sad video from OP, pictures of herself with the title sorry I'm ugly (or something along those lines)

OP clearly needs some kind of guidance and some positive role models around her, one wonders what her parents have taught her, if she thinks she is ugly (she is not) 

Either way this thread is not a waste as people have said, someone might see this and be put off and or be inspired!

OP I hope you aren't doing this for attention, it would be very sad if so - mainly because you should be out there enjoying yourself with friends and family, not trying to get a rise out of us.


----------



## thatsmygirl (5 July 2010)

boogles said:



			NOOOOOOOOOOO NOT AGAIN 

Click to expand...

Ha ha ha that made me laugh.


----------



## brighteyes (5 July 2010)

boogles said:



			After reading ALL of the posts and offering advise all I now want to do is bang my head on a brick wall  


OP DO NOT get a "rescue" horse before you are able to school your CURRENT horse first
		
Click to expand...

Thanks *Boogles*, you saved me the bother...


----------



## TinselRider (5 July 2010)

Oh why thank you Vam


----------



## strike18 (17 February 2012)

Hi all , sorry havent really read all the post but was wondering if someone might give me some guidence? I am pretty experierence (obvioulsy you never know everything) but I would be able to take a risk with a slaughter horse possibly and was just wondering where you find these slaughter places and who I would contact. Dont all stress out  heheh(I have seen some of the other posts hehehehe I have been training horses for many years and have the time and money (welll not millions but enough) to bring a troubled horse on (heavens knows I have brought on some 'trying to kill me' horses in my time successfully and also unsuccessfully (some seriously just cant be saved)).

Would really appreciate it if someone has a contact for a slaughter house or another rescue place that sells the horses (sorry I really want to OWN my horse dont like the idea of not being able to make the best choices for my horse) I dont plan on selling on or making money, just like to have the final say in my horses happiness.


----------



## *hic* (17 February 2012)

Firstly, it's a shame you had to bring this post up. Starting your own thread would have been far kinder to the poor OP, who will now have the row started over again by those who don't bother to read and realise the thread is ancient. However, ,it's done now

Secondly, if you've had troubled horses in the past why don't you go to where you got them from? As for slaughterhouses there are two IIRC Turners and Potters.


----------



## Amymay (17 February 2012)

As for slaughterhouses there are two IIRC Turners and Potters.
		
Click to expand...

Or just go to your local sales.


----------



## strike18 (17 February 2012)

Sorry, didnt realise it was so sensitive got to page 3 and then it went into some kind of attack on a kid... I will remove my post.. if I can. I am not from the UK orginially hence the reason I am looking for places to get a horse from. I was always re training peoples horses that were sold to them by people that didnt care that they were unsuited.

Anyway thanks for your help! really appreciate it and wont add anymore posts on this forum sooooorrrrrryyyyy


----------



## Capriole (17 February 2012)

strike, no-ones saying dont post on the forum!

Its just much easier all round if you start a new thread and dont add onto very old ones that are best left where they are


----------



## Lady La La (17 February 2012)

BoolavogueDC said:



			Firstly I suggest you expect it not to go well (that way if it doesn't you wont be suprised)
Secondly I would have a lot of money to one side, unexpected vet problems can be the norm with badly kept/treated horses
Thirdly get a heart of stone, a lot of the time they can't be "saved"

Thats what I know from watching people like JM with her budget ponies, sometimes it goes well sometimes it doesn't and she is very knowledgeable.  We've all seen her poorly ponies and the states she had them in and read the posts where they've had to be put down...

Don't do it to be a hero - as its going to be one hell of a kick in the guts when it goes wrong.
		
Click to expand...

I heart you


----------



## Spudlet (17 February 2012)

Rehoming from a legitimate charity might not give the same hero glow, but it frees up space for more needy cases. It is a good thing to do. I know some really lovely horses in need of new homes, and while they wait, new rescue cases have to be turned away.


----------



## OWLIE185 (17 February 2012)

Spulet - That is a very sensible point.


----------



## ShowJumperBeckii (17 February 2012)

How awkward... lets just say i wrote this with no sense at all and dont know what im on about and hoped it wouldnt off been brought up...


----------



## Capriole (17 February 2012)

never mind SJB, anyone can see its yonks old


----------



## Spudlet (17 February 2012)

Oh!  Didn't see the date! I blame the drugs - damn you, Lemsip!


----------



## Spotsrock (17 February 2012)

Mine may kill me before I fix it. My choice. Had we hit a car when he went down the middle of the road in gallop the people in the car he would have killed would not have had a choice. U need to be very careful and very aware of the possibilities. My boy is confined to enclosed spaces until he's more reliable.


----------



## Spotsrock (17 February 2012)

Move to self to read to end of post. :$


----------

